
Facebook shares plunge after Coca-Cola joins ad boycot - JGM_io
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-worth-craters-coca-cola-boycott-ads-2020-6
======
JGM_io
Seems to me companies finally feel compelled to do the right thing over the
profitable thing... At least for now of course.

